# Trying to find old friend



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi All

I have been trying to find an old friend of mine that I haven't seen for years. I have googled, checked friends reunited, ********, bebo, myspace and rang through the phone book annoying lots of people   I just wondered if anyone else has any ideas of what I could do to find them??

Em xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Perhaps, like me, they dont want to be found?

I dont have **, myspace fr ect cos of this reason. I feel there is always a reason why you lost touch and would find it a bit scary someone had gone that far to find me, wothout trying to sound nasty at all (sorry)

My best suggestion is if you knew where they last lived you could try accessing the online directories of births and deaths that many councils have available now, incase they have passed on, or if you found it that important you could request a copy of the electoral roll for the area you last knew them to be in, but this might cost.

Also there is an edited version, which means you can opt out of being visible on the copy people have public access to, so that may not work.

Good Luck if you try anything else and I hope that ahs helped in some way

x


----------

